# Spring Swap?



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Would anyone be up for a spring swap? We haven't had a trade in a while and I thought I'd just see if there would be any interest.

If you'd be interested just say "I'm in" and I'll draw names randomly pairing up trading partners. There would be no rules on what to trade, just contact your trading partner and find out each others preferences. Blind trades are always fun for the surprise factor.

I'll draw names in one week, April 14th. You must have 100 posts to enter, sorry new members and due to soaring postal fees we're going to limit it to North America. Let me know if you'd be willing to do two trades in the case we have an odd number of participants. Make sure to post pictures your trades .


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'm in! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in !!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

It may only be us, but that's alright. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm in CONUS only


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

IF….it can be CONUS only, “ I m in “…..just can’t afford the big pond shipping fees now, sorry.

If it can’t be, I’ll bow out gracefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in, but under the same stipulation as Darrell and Cromag. I trade long distance privately, but that's when I'm ready/able to do so.


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m in under US only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Wish I could sorry


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m pretty sure I’ve got 100, unless I’m reading my stats wrong - I’m in if we’re doing CONUS!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, since nobody outside North America has signed up yet maybe we can stipulate that. 
I understand why people don't want to ship overseas either way. I hope our friends overseas will understand as well.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Is any one willing to send to Ontario? What’s the deal guys that to far for you


It’s not too far Jason, it’s just you Canucks are too expensive a date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sneaky said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve got 100, unless I’m reading my stats wrong - I’m in if we’re doing CONUS!


I see you’re stats as 159 posts, so looks like you’re good brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Is any one willing to send to Ontario? What’s the deal guys that to far for you


I will trade with you if no one else will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks Darrell!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

For anything above the first class rate of 13 oz. add about $20 to Ontario , possibly more to other locations. That starts getting pricey for fun time swap at my pay grade.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

out


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

cromag said:


> I'm in CONUS only


There you go with that CONUS stuff again....go ahead and make a batch of 'em.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Whatcha planin' on swappin' Peetie Wheatstraw?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Well cost 14 no track or less bro for me and that’s Canadian cash . Just looking for a bubble package one frame not your kitchen sink


PM me your address!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I’m in!!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Is any one willing to send to Ontario? What’s the deal guys that to far for you


Okay, I'll expand my mailing zone to include you northerners!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MrTriscuit said:


> I’m in!!!


Holy cow! I haven't seen you in quite a while Triscuit glad you're in !!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> Whatcha planin' on swappin' Peetie Wheatstraw?


Hey buddy, last time we swapped my wife came home very disappointed! 🤣


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

devils son in law said:


> Holy cow! I haven't seen you in quite a while Triscuit glad you're in !!


I’m back and here to stay!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Hey buddy, last time we swapped my wife came home very disappointed! 🤣


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm going to have to set this one out, I've got alot going on right now.

Hopefully if you do a summer swap I'll be able to participate in it, I really like the swaps you start. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


>


I love both Sonny Boys, I've never seen that video before, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The original post has been edited, limiting the trade to North America. I hope everyone understands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m in.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> I love both Sonny Boys, I've never seen that video before, thanks for posting it!!


 I knew you would like it.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> IF….it can be CONUS only, “ I m in “…..just can’t afford the big pond shipping fees now, sorry.
> 
> If it can’t be, I’ll bow out gracefully
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So far we have :

1. Appalachian Flip Shooter
2. DSIL
3. Tree Man
4. cromag
5. Stankard757
6. SLING N SHOT
7. StringSlap
8. Ryan43
9. Sneaky
10. MrTriscuit
11. Raventree78
12. Ibojoe


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Island made said:


> Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


I checked just a few minutes ago about shipping to port boy while I was in the post office. It would be about the same from the US to Canada as to the US to Europe. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


I think a lot of it too Shane is if you declare a high dollar value, that package I sent to you cost me a tad over $50, which in turn cost you the same, which I’m still sorry for, but a package I sent to Hugo ( Querscuber ) in Portugal was only $30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Island made said:


> Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


Shane, it does cost a bit more. There are lots of variables, but in general it is more. I've also had issues where the item I sent gets held up in customs and the recipient has to pay a ridiculous tariff to get it released. Ends up not being worth it. Also, the paperwork on this end gets a little silly. You, Jason and Bingo know I have no problem shipping, but those situations are generally taken into account when making the deal.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I think a lot of it too Shane is if you declare a high dollar value, that package I sent to you cost me a tad over $50, which in turn cost you the same, which I’m still sorry for, but a package I sent to Hugo ( Querscuber ) in Portugal was only $30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Don’t feel bad brother! It was well worth it for me and I’ve never not had to pay duty on items from the states…..


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm a bit of a twit. 
And honestly... It's Friday and I'm 2 whiskey's in @7pm. 
So, how many posts do I have? Heck if I know. I'll post silly nonsense if needed. Lol. 
Seriously... I'm totally in if eligible. But, how would I know?
I'm totally down to participate if eligible.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Only 2 Whiskey's Zen? You better step it up, my friend!! 🤣


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> I'm a bit of a twit.
> And honestly... It's Friday and I'm 2 whiskey's in @7pm.
> So, how many posts do I have? Heck if I know. I'll post silly nonsense if needed. Lol.
> Seriously... I'm totally in if eligible. But, how would I know?
> I'm totally down to participate if eligible.


Zen u got 325

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Zen u got 325
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Outstanding.
I'm in.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Island made said:


> Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


The last time I shipped across the pond, it cost me nearly $40 for a small 5x7'' box

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Zen Sticks said:


> I'm a bit of a twit.
> And honestly... It's Friday and I'm 2 whiskey's in @7pm.
> So, how many posts do I have? Heck if I know. I'll post silly nonsense if needed. Lol.
> Seriously... I'm totally in if eligible. But, how would I know?
> I'm totally down to participate if eligible.


Hey brother , all you gotta do is click on your name and it’ll show how many posts you have accumulated at the top right……example of what mine shows 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hey brother , all you gotta do is click on your name and it’ll show how many posts you have accumulated at the top right……example of what mine shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Thanks. I see that now. It's official, I'm old.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> The last time I shipped across the pond, it cost me nearly $40 for a small 5x7'' box
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow! That’s nuts, I shipped 3 frames over the pond last week and all three cost me less than 30 bucks (about 8 or 9 bucks each)….I do have a business account so I get a discount, but nothing to crazy.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Jake, I’ll gladly take PB. It’s been a while since we swapped anyway. Thanks


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Jake, I’ll gladly take PB. It’s been a while since we swapped anyway. Thanks


It looks like he backed out, Joe. I sent him a PM and it sounds like he's pretty busy and has a few other trades going right now. I hope he changes his mind though!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen Sticks said:


> I'm a bit of a twit.
> And honestly... It's Friday and I'm 2 whiskey's in @7pm.
> So, how many posts do I have? Heck if I know. I'll post silly nonsense if needed. Lol.
> Seriously... I'm totally in if eligible. But, how would I know?
> I'm totally down to participate if eligible.


looks like you have 336 post my friend,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmm mine doesnt work that way,so i was just going by the posts mssg on the avatar


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Island made said:


> Just out of curiosity…..does it really cost your guys more to ship to Europe? I ship more frames to the uk, germany, Ireland, Sweden, etc then I do to Canada and US and it’s about 1/2 the price then it is for me to ship within Canada it the US. Funny how shipping works..


Hi bud I'm in Scotland and recently I have shipped a few frames across the pond to America and Canada 🎯 @AppalachianFlipShooter was £18 
@Portboy was £16
And in the States was averaging about £18 a couple where like £13 and £15 all where first class tracked as well 🎯👍 I think that's really cheap like. But as for me in Scotland posting anywhere in the UK first class singed for delivery which is next day delivery 70% of the time 2days the rest. is only £5. 55 🎯💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍. I would have been up for this as well but I'm to far away 😞🎯👍👊


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Just an idea  if our buddy's across the pond want in on the swap why not just pair them up together for the swap, that will take care of the shipping problem. 

That way no one will be left out that wants to participate in the swap.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good idea Hoss! I should have thought about that when I changed the post to keep it globally local. With only 2 days left till I draw names I'll just leave it alone for now. 

Hopefully we can come up with a way to include everyone next time and do so economically, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> So far we have :
> 
> 1. Appalachian Flip Shooter
> 2. DSIL
> ...


Update:
13. Zen Sticks


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Is anyone up for doing two trades if we end up with an odd number of participants? If not, I will, thanks!!


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Is anyone up for doing two trades if we end up with an odd number of participants? If not, I will, thanks!!


I would do two to keep it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I could do two also , I have lots of frames , trading is as good as selling.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i already hae too many irons in too many fires at the moment,so i'm out,but i will be watching


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> i already hae too many irons in too many fires at the moment,so i'm out,but i will be watching


Who said swaps had to just be sling related

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Who said swaps had to just be sling related
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha it’s definitely to expensive to send wife across border 😂✈


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Haha it’s definitely to expensive to send wife across border


Nah I need her she's my kid buffer

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Nah I need her she's my kid buffer
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Haha well I got two roasters if you need an early alarm system but that’s about it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Nah I need her she's my kid buffer
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


You got goats?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Haha well I got two roasters if you need an early alarm system but that’s about it 🤷‍♂️


I like Canada, husband swap possible?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> You got goats?


No they eat everything in sight !


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> I like Canada, husband swap possible?


Mmm let me sleep on that 🧐


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whytey said:


> You got goats?


Nope just a daughter. At least a goat would trim my grass

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So, here's your trading partners. I threw everyone's name in a bucket and paired them up with the next name. 

Ryan43 and cromag both offered to do 2 trades since we had 13 people sign up. I put their names in twice and I drew both cromag's before Ryan 43, so cromag is doubling up.

Ibojoe & cromag
Sneaky & Appalacian Flip Shooter
Tree Man & DSIL
cromag & String Slap
Zen Sticks & Stankard 757
SLING N SHOT & Ryan43
Mr Triscuit & Raventree 78

Contact your partner and work out a trade. Plaese post pictures of your swap and thanks for participating!!


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for setting this up! The game is on!!!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Sneaky said:


> Thanks for setting this up! The game is on!!!


ditto


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Good deal!!! I’m excited!!!! Booyah!!!!


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool, tks for arranging this again for us 

I hope everyone gets some cool swag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this will be so cool,even just watching,lol


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Sorry. I don't have much to trade.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I traded with Cromag and he is FAST! So let me start this spring swap off in style. I got one that I had my eye on from his big sale a while back.
He also sent me a pickle to destroy 🤣
Some amazing paracord work plus a pheasant head target. I’m floored brother. Yours will arrive before the end of the week.
Now pics for y’all’s enjoyment.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I was the other one lucky enough to draw cromag as a swap partner! Just got these beauties unpacked and I'm totally stoked! I was sitting on the fence about buying one or two, but now that I got these I'll have to get more! Great materials, amazing craftsmanship and got here fast! NLF PFS in Sheudua, NLS in maple and bocote, Amigo in walnut and birds eye maple, plus a little gapper and pheasant head target. Awesome work John! I really hope you like what I sent!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Glad you guys like 'em. Out here the Pony Express runs late if they don't throw a shoe on the way.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

cromag said:


> Glad you guys like 'em. Out here the Pony Express runs late if they don't throw a shoe on the way.


Tracking shows it out for delivery, so hopefully you'll get it any minute now!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh heck yeah!!! Great slingmail from cromag himself!!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Seems no matter what I do in a deal on these forums , I always seem to come out ahead. Thanks for the great stuff Steve , I see more projects in the future and thanks for putting it together DSIL , everyone should get involved in these


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> Well I traded with Cromag and he is FAST! So let me start this spring swap off in style. I got one that I had my eye on from his big sale a while back.
> He also sent me a pickle to destroy 🤣
> Some amazing paracord work plus a pheasant head target. I’m floored brother. Yours will arrive before the end of the week.
> Now pics for y’all’s enjoyment.
> ...


nice haul,those are Beautys,specially that SWOPFS


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> I was the other one lucky enough to draw cromag as a swap partner! Just got these beauties unpacked and I'm totally stoked! I was sitting on the fence about buying one or two, but now that I got these I'll have to get more! Great materials, amazing craftsmanship and got here fast! NLF PFS in Sheudua, NLS in maple and bocote, Amigo in walnut and birds eye maple, plus a little gapper and pheasant head target. Awesome work John! I really hope you like what I sent!
> 
> View attachment 367017


Beautys one and all


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

cromag said:


> View attachment 367026
> Seems no matter what I do in a deal on these forums , I always seem to come out ahead. Thanks for the great stuff Steve , I see more projects in the future and thanks for putting it together DSIL , everyone should get involved in these


Very Nice ,some cool stuff there


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow, these trades are incredible! And so fast! The bar has been set really high!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow 🤩 what a great haul. Very nice as well.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Joe, Steve, and John, nice Slingmail all the way around! 

Question though Steve, HOW….. could you have been sitting on the fence about buying any of John’s frames, after you have seen the beauties posted and all of the great comments from those who receive them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

So much fun here. Glad to see this is happening again!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

#2 got its first coat of tru oil,its on the way


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

HOLY COW! I thought one would be cool and Joe sends two . Didn't realize these were such little pocket rockets , a pair of Halberts. Thanks Joe , more nutrition for my mind


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Congrats Joe, Steve, and John, nice Slingmail all the way around!
> 
> Question though Steve, HOW….. could you have been sitting on the fence about buying any of John’s frames, after you have seen the beauties posted and all of the great comments from those who receive them?
> 
> ...


You are so right, Darrell! I finally got the time to band up the pfs and do some shooting. By far the most comfortable and accurate pfs I've shot to date! Absolutely love it. In fact, I just sent John a message to work out me getting a few more!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

My apologies to Booral121. I lost sight of who designed the NLS and cromag reminded me. Want to give the credit for the design where it's due!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy smokes!!! Way to go Cromag!! Awesome stuff! Thats what these swaps are all about!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Got my box of goodies in from Eldon today [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] and Holy Smokes did he ever do it right ! 
( I’m gonna be hard pressed to even equal this, let alone top it , but I’m gonna certainly try )

So Eldon sent me 4 nice slings, 3 Paracord lanyards, big roll of mixed brands / sizes of latex, a felt pheasant head target, 4 cards of Birchwood Casey splatter targets, a nice bag of assorted pouches with one of those looped wire wrap and tuck assist tools, a bag of colored marbles, another bag of clear 10mm glass marbles, and last but not least…..whew, a bag of powder ball targets.

I think I’m just gonna have to ship Eldon my F150 to even it up, LOL  

Great Spring Swap with a fine fella and Eldon, I’ll get you my end asap my friend.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice! A box of fun for sure!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

DANG! and DOUBLE DANG !!!


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my box of goodies in from Eldon today [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] and Holy Smokes did he ever do it right !
> ( I’m gonna be hard pressed to even equal this, let alone top it , but I’m gonna certainly try )
> 
> So Eldon sent me 4 nice slings, 3 Paracord lanyards, big roll of mixed brands / sizes of latex, a felt pheasant head target, 4 cards of Birchwood Casey splatter targets, a nice bag of assorted pouches with one of those looped wire wrap and tuck assist tools, a bag of colored marbles, another bag of clear 10mm glass marbles, and last but not least…..whew, a bag of powder ball targets.
> ...


I’m super glad your happy with it my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my box of goodies in from Eldon today [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] and Holy Smokes did he ever do it right !
> ( I’m gonna be hard pressed to even equal this, let alone top it , but I’m gonna certainly try )
> 
> So Eldon sent me 4 nice slings, 3 Paracord lanyards, big roll of mixed brands / sizes of latex, a felt pheasant head target, 4 cards of Birchwood Casey splatter targets, a nice bag of assorted pouches with one of those looped wire wrap and tuck assist tools, a bag of colored marbles, another bag of clear 10mm glass marbles, and last but not least…..whew, a bag of powder ball targets.
> ...


Shazam!! What a haul!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok folks, the hits just keep coming... as luck would have it, my Swap partner is Devil's son in law. I came home from a





















rough day at work to find a parcel full of goodies! Jake sent not one, but two gorgeous natties with his signature butte caps. One offset oak with a beautiful copper spacer and hardwoods, and a cool little button top and lanyard( cant wait to shoot this one especially). He also sent some cool knotwork dudes which my daughters immediately claimed, and a sweeet little fork to hang on my rear view mirror, that's still big enough to band up!
To me these natties are the essence of our sport and no collection is complete unless you have at least one of them from DSIL. I have several now, and I cherish each one. Thanks Jake for this package and for putting this swap together.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@Tree Man nice haul from @devils son in law 

The man sure knows how to make a natural and those butts are beautiful. They almost look like leather.

A mini to hang is a nice added touch too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Ok folks, the hits just keep coming... as luck would have it, my Swap partner is Devil's son in law. I came home from a
> View attachment 367638
> View attachment 367650
> View attachment 367651
> ...


Sweet natties, love me a good natty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

That’s awesome! Bruce is right, I thought those butt caps were leather. Beautiful frames. And those little knot dudes are really cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my box of goodies in from Eldon today [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] and Holy Smokes did he ever do it right !
> ( I’m gonna be hard pressed to even equal this, let alone top it , but I’m gonna certainly try )
> 
> So Eldon sent me 4 nice slings, 3 Paracord lanyards, big roll of mixed brands / sizes of latex, a felt pheasant head target, 4 cards of Birchwood Casey splatter targets, a nice bag of assorted pouches with one of those looped wire wrap and tuck assist tools, a bag of colored marbles, another bag of clear 10mm glass marbles, and last but not least…..whew, a bag of powder ball targets.
> ...





Tree Man said:


> Ok folks, the hits just keep coming... as luck would have it, my Swap partner is Devil's son in law. I came home from a
> View attachment 367638
> View attachment 367650
> View attachment 367651
> ...


 Holy cow!! You guys made out like bandits!! Such nice stuff 👍


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris has set me up big time!!

A top notch Treeman built frame that has a great grip and will, no doubt, be a great shooter. He included tabs which is a good option too.

Also in the package was a sweet Yew fork, some leather for pouches, a roll of elastic and a cool little skull head.

I'm almost done with a Maple natural so be on the look out for a Yew fork next, Thank you Chris!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice, beautiful frame and so will the Yew be as it “never “ disappoints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow you’ve been Treemaned! That’s a Jim dandy right there. Beautiful frame Chris! Congratulations DSIL!!
Go Jim Dandy 🤣


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow you’ve been Treemaned! That’s a Jim dandy right there. Beautiful frame Chris! Congratulations DSIL!!
> Go Jim Dandy 🤣


A Jim Dandy it is!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Glad you like it. I'll trade with you any time my friend. 
I'm eager to see what you make of that Yew fork as well.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh what fun! Got some swap mail from @Stankard757 
I didn't get home till late last night and the weather and work responsibilities were unwilling to let me play this morning. But I postponed dinner to get some shooting in this evening to beat the rain. Well sort of beat it. I don't melt. I got to shoot. I'll take it. 
Wow! I've shot a lot of 9mm clay. This 1/2 inch (I assume ½ inch) hits with a real authority. It puts down a 'thwack' that surely ought not be trifled. I like.
I've got this little bamboo cutting board. I've looked at it with thought of slingshots dancing in my head. After seeing the pfs... I'll be buying a couple more little cutting boards for sure. Now I see what to do. Oh and the pfs shoots... Great! Sends the as straight and true as I'm capable of shooting them. What a great shooter.
I'm totally loving the other frame as well but I only got off about a half dozen shots before the sky opened up on me. But there is tomorrow. And I've got some new targets the rain didn't let me get a single shot at.
Now I've got to finish up my end and return some fun.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> Oh what fun! Got some swap mail from @Stankard757
> I didn't get home till late last night and the weather and work responsibilities were unwilling to let me play this morning. But I postponed dinner to get some shooting in this evening to beat the rain. Well sort of beat it. I don't melt. I got to shoot. I'll take it.
> Wow! I've shot a lot of 9mm clay. This 1/2 inch (I assume ½ inch) hits with a real authority. It puts down a 'thwack' that surely ought not be trifled. I like.
> I've got this little bamboo cutting board. I've looked at it with thought of slingshots dancing in my head. After seeing the pfs... I'll be buying a couple more little cutting boards for sure. Now I see what to do. Oh and the pfs shoots... Great! Sends the as straight and true as I'm capable of shooting them. What a great shooter.
> ...


Glad you like them, Zen 

The natty was a little bugged out but I think it came out pretty cool and it's solid. I tend to favor the more rustic(?) nattys. The PFS is the Mule PFS designed by @Palmettoflyer made out of a 3/4 in. thick Bamboo cutting board. As for the clay it's PGN 1/2 inch which is my go to. The tube is 1842 for you to try and as always some fun little targets I like to make. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Zen Sticks said:


> Oh what fun! Got some swap mail from @Stankard757
> I didn't get home till late last night and the weather and work responsibilities were unwilling to let me play this morning. But I postponed dinner to get some shooting in this evening to beat the rain. Well sort of beat it. I don't melt. I got to shoot. I'll take it.
> Wow! I've shot a lot of 9mm clay. This 1/2 inch (I assume ½ inch) hits with a real authority. It puts down a 'thwack' that surely ought not be trifled. I like.
> I've got this little bamboo cutting board. I've looked at it with thought of slingshots dancing in my head. After seeing the pfs... I'll be buying a couple more little cutting boards for sure. Now I see what to do. Oh and the pfs shoots... Great! Sends the as straight and true as I'm capable of shooting them. What a great shooter.
> ...


Very nice haul brother, Mike came through for ya. !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I am just about ready to send out my half of the swap with Eldon [mention]Ryan43 [/mention] 

Having a hard time coming up with enough swag to match what Eldon sent me, LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen Sticks said:


> Oh what fun! Got some swap mail from @Stankard757
> I didn't get home till late last night and the weather and work responsibilities were unwilling to let me play this morning. But I postponed dinner to get some shooting in this evening to beat the rain. Well sort of beat it. I don't melt. I got to shoot. I'll take it.
> Wow! I've shot a lot of 9mm clay. This 1/2 inch (I assume ½ inch) hits with a real authority. It puts down a 'thwack' that surely ought not be trifled. I like.
> I've got this little bamboo cutting board. I've looked at it with thought of slingshots dancing in my head. After seeing the pfs... I'll be buying a couple more little cutting boards for sure. Now I see what to do. Oh and the pfs shoots... Great! Sends the as straight and true as I'm capable of shooting them. What a great shooter.
> ...


some awesome stuff there,that PFS is an accurate and comfy design [made one out of skateboard ] Stankard will definatley pack a package.Congrats!!!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> some awesome stuff there,that PFS is an accurate and comfy design [made one out of skateboard ] Stankard will definatley pack a package.Congrats!!!


3/4 in. Bamboo cutting board.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks good,gonna have to look for that thickness and give it a try


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Guys I'm blown away at the intensive care package I received! Sneaky has loaded me down with a literal sack full of awesome! Mooch bag, multiple frames ( Sparrow not pictured, my daughter snatched it up as soon as she seen it) hobo fishing rig, leather targets, mooch coffee cup, a sample of mushroom coffee, Paracord bracelet, and some clay ammo I can't wait to try!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Josh it was my pleasure, I hope you have some fun with it. I can’t come anywhere close to your building skills so I tried to diversify!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Diversity helps nicely to pad a swap / trade package  

Good job Sneaky and nice bit of gear there Josh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good on ya Sneaky Congrats Josh

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Guys I'm blown away at the intensive care package I received! Sneaky has loaded me down with a literal sack full of awesome! Mooch bag, multiple frames ( Sparrow not pictured, my daughter snatched it up as soon as she seen it) hobo fishing rig, leather targets, mooch coffee cup, a sample of mushroom coffee, Paracord bracelet, and some clay ammo I can't wait to try!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man o man thats a nice swap there,i like the hobo reel,i make mine out of pill/spice bottles too,some very nice frames as well,Congrats!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Josh it was my pleasure, I hope you have some fun with it. I can’t come anywhere close to your building skills so I tried to diversify!


very cool package bud,gotta ask Mushroom coffee? sounds interesting,where would one find that? also awesome hobo reels


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks Skarrd! That black frame is my first attempt at a skateboard frame, I finally tracked down a good deck and had it waiting for a special project. When Josh said he usually uses lighter bands I saw the chance. 

I usually make some coffee when I’m out hiking or mooching, so I carved Josh a little maple coffee spoon to go with a Swedish surplus kuksa cup. The mushroom coffee was half joking. I started hearing a lot about it a while back and Its an instant packet, so sometimes I’ll take it out with me - but I’m still on the fence as to whether it tastes like coffee, or just dirt... either way, they tell me it will make me a genius!!!

That company’s pretty easy to find, I think they have it on amazon.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool  i will check it out,and i didnt realize you carved the spoon good job,beyond my abilitys,lol


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

These swaps are so much fun aren't they?!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Spoons are really hard to carve. Good job Sneaky and a fine package you put together. WOW 🤩


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hold to your hats here is my package from Darrell. Check out all of the super awesome natties he made me except for the Billbury natty. A super cool wire frame and all cool little gizmo’s. 
Thank you so much Darell










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ryan43 said:


> Hold to your hats here is my package from Darrell. Check out all of the super awesome natties he made me except for the Billbury natty. A super cool wire frame and all cool little gizmo’s.
> Thank you so much Darell
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What a haul!


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Wow! What a haul!


Yes sir indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Darrell always comes through with a nice swap. Very nice Darrell, congratulations Ryan🎉


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess we won't be hearing from Ryan for a few weeks, he's gonna be outside playing!! 🤣 

Great trade with Darrell.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ryan43 said:


> Hold to your hats here is my package from Darrell. Check out all of the super awesome natties he made me except for the Billbury natty. A super cool wire frame and all cool little gizmo’s.
> Thank you so much Darell
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got the package Eldon and are happy with it brother ! 

I also didn’t make the FUG Gapper, that was made by our good friend Ronald Eaches ( a.k.a. Hoss or Preacher )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice haul,Darrell is another one who can pack a package


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice! Lots of fun to be had there!!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got these sweet shooters in from MrTriscuit, my spring swap partner. The Uniphoxx has been modded to be ott, at first I thought it was a factory variation the mod was so well executed. The natural is a beauty for both















the eyes and the hands. The band sets and neat paracord finished the package off (I can never have too much paracord). Thanks again Tristin


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool!! Good trade package there


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You got a couple nice flips, raventree! That natural fork has some crazy cool grain!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice,and a sweet natty there


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice swap Robert and totally agree with Jake [mention]devils son in law [/mention] that natty is beautiful……[mention]MrTriscuit [/mention] any idea what kind of woods it is ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

A massive thank you to Josh for this amazing care package! So much fun to be had on the long weekend, including a new ergo prototype frame, an oak fork, some very cool stickers and patches, latex, shrink tubing, resin for palm swells, a knife sharpener, and a leather pouch with some Woodobo! Phew! I’ll be busy thanks so much Josh! Can’t wait to try out this ergo!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

I had some time yesterday to play with Josh’s little ergo prototype frame banded up with some of the sumeike 0.4 he sent, throwing some 1/2” clay. Wow! What a fun little setup. Josh has some amazing craftsmanship designing and contouring a really fun and accurate frame!


----------

